# Probleme mit Americas Army

## hambuergaer

Hallo Leute,

ich habe das neuste Americas Army mit emerge installiert. Hat auch alles super geklappt. Jetzt will ich als normaler User das Spiel mit "armyops" starten und bekomme folgende Abbruchmeldung:

open /dev/[sound/]dsp: Resource temporarily unavailable

Xlib:  extension "GLX" missing on display ":0.0".

Xlib:  extension "GLX" missing on display ":0.0".

Couldn't set video mode: Couldn't find matching GLX visual

History:

Exiting due to error

Kann mir da jemand helfen?

Gruß, Frank.

----------

## Little Nemo

Was mit Deinem Sound los ist: keine Ahnung, mehr Info, bitte!

Aber um X zum Spielen zu nutzen, sollte die DRI-Erweiterung schon installiert sein. Welchen X-Server verwendest Du, welche Grafikkarte. Hast Du DRI kernel support aktiviert (bzw. externe Treiber, je nach Grafikkarte), hast Du DRI/GLX in Deiner X-Konfigurationsdatei?

----------

## hambuergaer

Also,

ich habe eine ATI Radeon 9500 mit 128 MB Ram. Ausserdem verwende ich Kernel 2.6. Wo kann ich dort DRI Support aktivieren? Ich nutze Xf86 und KDE 3.2. Wie kann ich in der xf86conf DRI/GLX konfigurieren?

Danke für jeden Tip. Gruß, Frank.

----------

## hambuergaer

Ach so, 

und was mit dem Sound los sein soll, weiss ich leider auch nicht. Der funktioniert nämlich eigentlich einwandfrei!

----------

## Little Nemo

 *hambuergaer wrote:*   

> Wo kann ich dort DRI Support aktivieren? Ich nutze Xf86 und KDE 3.2. Wie kann ich in der xf86conf DRI/GLX konfigurieren?
> 
> 

 

Zunächst einmal brauchst Du Kernel-Support für DRI (Direct Rendering Interface). Für ATI-Karten gibt es, so weit ich weiss, propietäre Kernel-Module, aber auch Unterstützung im eigentlichen Linux-Kernel. Schau halt mal unter AGP und DRI in der Kernel-Konfiguration.

Dann muss DRI/GLX in der XF86Config (oder wie immer sie bei Dir heisst) aktiviert werden.

Dazu lädtst Du die Module GLcore, dri und glx und fügst eine Sektion "DRI" ein:

```
Section "DRI"

        Mode    0666

EndSection

```

Mit glxinfo kannst Du feststellen, ob es läuft. glxgears ist ein (nicht sehr zuverlässiger) Benchmark für GLX/DRI.

----------

## hambuergaer

*heul*

Ich habe absolut keinen Schimmer, wo ich im Kernel die geforderte Einstellung machen soll. Ich finde den passenden Eintrag einfach nicht!!!  :Sad:  Die XF86conf habe ich schon angepasst, jetzt fehlt mir bloss noch der DRI Support im Kernel... Dort finde ich aber nichts entsprechendes  :Sad: 

Danke für jede Hilfe. Gruß, Frank.

----------

## Little Nemo

"device drivers --> character devices". AGP und DRI auswählen und ggf. einen hardwarespezifischen Treiber.

----------

## hambuergaer

So, hab jetzt alles im Kernel eingeschaltet. Trotzdem bring er noch die Fehlermeldung. Habe dann ein glxinfo durchgeführt. Das hat folgendes ergeben...

bash-2.05b$ glxinfo

name of display: :0.0

Xlib:  extension "GLX" missing on display ":0.0".

Xlib:  extension "GLX" missing on display ":0.0".

Xlib:  extension "GLX" missing on display ":0.0".

Error: couldn't find RGB GLX visual

   visual  x  bf lv rg d st colorbuffer ax dp st accumbuffer  ms  cav

 id dep cl sp sz l  ci b ro  r  g  b  a bf th cl  r  g  b  a ns b eat

----------------------------------------------------------------------

Xlib:  extension "GLX" missing on display ":0.0".

Xlib:  extension "GLX" missing on display ":0.0".

0x21 24 tc  1  0  0 c  .  .  0  0  0  0  0  0  0  0  0  0  0  0 0 None

Xlib:  extension "GLX" missing on display ":0.0".

Xlib:  extension "GLX" missing on display ":0.0".

0x22 24 dc  1  0  0 c  .  .  0  0  0  0  0  0  0  0  0  0  0  0 0 None

Warum der Sound Ärger macht, weiss ich nicht. Aber da habe ich schon einen Thread im Forum gefunden.

----------

## hambuergaer

Habe in einem anderen Thread von Dir einen Hinweis zu GLX gefunden und folgendes in die XF86conf in die "Modul" Section eingefügt:

Load        "GLcore"

Load        "dri"

Load        "glx"

Trotzdem bringt er immer noch den Fehler

open /dev/[sound/]dsp: Resource temporarily unavailable

Xlib:  extension "GLX" missing on display ":0.0".

Xlib:  extension "GLX" missing on display ":0.0".

Couldn't set video mode: Couldn't find matching GLX visual

History:

Exiting due to error

----------

## Little Nemo

Schau mal auf diese Seite: http://gatos.sourceforge.net/dri-debug.php (wurde gerade in einem anderen Forum gepostet).

----------

## hambuergaer

Hmmm... also das hat mich leider nicht viel weiter gebracht  :Sad:  Zur Kontrolle hab ich nochmal meine Kernelconf gepostet:

   [ ] Non-standard serial port support                                                                        │ │

  │ │                                         Serial drivers  --->                                                                                    │ │

  │ │                                     [*] Legacy (BSD) PTY support                                                                                │ │

  │ │                                     (256) Maximum number of legacy PTY in use                                                                   │ │

  │ │                                     <*> Parallel printer support                                                                                │ │

  │ │                                     [ ]   Support for console on line printer                                                                   │ │

  │ │                                     < > Support for user-space parallel port device drivers                                                     │ │

  │ │                                     < > Texas Instruments parallel link cable support                                                           │ │

  │ │                                         Mice  --->                                                                                              │ │

  │ │                                     < > QIC-02 tape support                                                                                     │ │

  │ │                                         IPMI  --->                                                                                              │ │

  │ │                                         Watchdog Cards  --->                                                                                    │ │

  │ │                                     <*> Intel/AMD/VIA HW Random Number Generator support                                                        │ │

  │ │                                     < > /dev/nvram support                                                                                      │ │

  │ │                                     <*> Enhanced Real Time Clock Support                                                                        │ │

  │ │                                     < > Double Talk PC internal speech card support                                                             │ │

  │ │                                     < > Siemens R3964 line discipline                                                                           │ │

  │ │                                     < > Applicom intelligent fieldbus card support                                                              │ │

  │ │                                     < > Sony Vaio Programmable I/O Control Device support (EXPERIMENTAL)                                        │ │

  │ │                                         Ftape, the floppy tape device driver  --->                                                              │ │

  │ │                                     <*> /dev/agpgart (AGP Support)                                                                              │ │

  │ │                                     < >   ALI chipset support                                                                                   │ │

  │ │                                     <*>   ATI chipset support                                                                                   │ │

  │ │                                     < >   AMD Irongate, 761, and 762 chipset support                                                            │ │

  │ │                                     < >   AMD Opteron/Athlon64 on-CPU GART support                                                              │ │

  │ │                                     <*>   Intel 440LX/BX/GX, I8xx and E7x05 chipset support                                                     │ │

  │ │                                     < >   NVIDIA nForce/nForce2 chipset support                                                                 │ │

  │ │                                     < >   SiS chipset support                                                                                   │ │

  │ │                                     < >   Serverworks LE/HE chipset support                                                                     │ │

  │ │                                     <*>   VIA chipset support                                                                                   │ │

  │ │                                     < >   Transmeta Efficeon support                                                                            │ │

  │ │                                     [*] Direct Rendering Manager (XFree86 4.1.0 and higher DRI support)                                         │ │

  │ │                                     < >   3dfx Banshee/Voodoo3+                                                                                 │ │

  │ │                                     < >   3dlabs GMX 2000                                                                                       │ │

  │ │                                     < >   ATI Rage 128                                                                                          │ │

  │ │                                     <*>   ATI Radeon                                                                                            │ │

  │ │                                     < >   Intel I810                                                                                            │ │

  │ │                                     <*>   Intel 830M, 845G, 852GM, 855GM, 865G                                                                  │ │

  │ │                                     < >   Matrox g200/g400                                                                                      │ │

  │ │                                     < >   SiS video cards                                                                                       │ │

  │ │                                     < > ACP Modem (Mwave) support                                                                               │ │

  │ │                                     < > RAW driver (/dev/raw/rawN) (OBSOLETE)                                                                   │ │

  │ │                                     < > Hangcheck timer                                                                                         │ │

  │ │

Wenn ich ein modprobe fglrx mache, bekomme ich folgende Ausgabe:

FATAL: Error inserting fglrx (/lib/modules/2.6.4/video/fglrx.ko): Operation not permitted

Auch ein opengl-update ati bringt nicht viel. Das ergibt fokgendes:

 * Switching to ati OpenGL interface...                                   [ ok ]

Hier nun meine XF86conf zum drüberschauen:

# File generated by xf86config.

#

# Copyright (c) 1999 by The XFree86 Project, Inc.

#

# Permission is hereby granted, free of charge, to any person obtaining a

# copy of this software and associated documentation files (the "Software"),

# to deal in the Software without restriction, including without limitation

# the rights to use, copy, modify, merge, publish, distribute, sublicense,

# and/or sell copies of the Software, and to permit persons to whom the

# Software is furnished to do so, subject to the following conditions:

# 

# The above copyright notice and this permission notice shall be included in

# all copies or substantial portions of the Software.

# 

# THE SOFTWARE IS PROVIDED "AS IS", WITHOUT WARRANTY OF ANY KIND, EXPRESS OR

# IMPLIED, INCLUDING BUT NOT LIMITED TO THE WARRANTIES OF MERCHANTABILITY,

# FITNESS FOR A PARTICULAR PURPOSE AND NONINFRINGEMENT.  IN NO EVENT SHALL

# THE XFREE86 PROJECT BE LIABLE FOR ANY CLAIM, DAMAGES OR OTHER LIABILITY,

# WHETHER IN AN ACTION OF CONTRACT, TORT OR OTHERWISE, ARISING FROM, OUT OF

# OR IN CONNECTION WITH THE SOFTWARE OR THE USE OR OTHER DEALINGS IN THE

# SOFTWARE.

# 

# Except as contained in this notice, the name of the XFree86 Project shall

# not be used in advertising or otherwise to promote the sale, use or other

# dealings in this Software without prior written authorization from the

# XFree86 Project.

#

# **********************************************************************

# Refer to the XF86Config(4/5) man page for details about the format of 

# this file.

# **********************************************************************

# **********************************************************************

# Module section -- this  section  is used to specify

# which dynamically loadable modules to load.

# **********************************************************************

#

Section "Module"

# This loads the DBE extension module.

    Load        "dbe"  	# Double buffer extension

    Load        "GLcore"

    Load        "dri"

    Load        "glx" 

# This loads the miscellaneous extensions module, and disables

# initialisation of the XFree86-DGA extension within that module.

    SubSection  "extmod"

      Option    "omit xfree86-dga"   # don't initialise the DGA extension

    EndSubSection

# This loads the Type1 and FreeType font modules

    Load        "type1"

    Load        "speedo"

#    Load        "freetype"

#    Load        "xtt"

# This loads the GLX module

#    Load       "glx"

# This loads the DRI module

#    Load       "dri"

EndSection

# **********************************************************************

# Files section.  This allows default font and rgb paths to be set

# **********************************************************************

Section "Files"

# The location of the RGB database.  Note, this is the name of the

# file minus the extension (like ".txt" or ".db").  There is normally

# no need to change the default.

    RgbPath	"/usr/X11R6/lib/X11/rgb"

# Multiple FontPath entries are allowed (which are concatenated together),

# as well as specifying multiple comma-separated entries in one FontPath

# command (or a combination of both methods)

# 

# If you don't have a floating point coprocessor and emacs, Mosaic or other

# programs take long to start up, try moving the Type1 and Speedo directory

# to the end of this list (or comment them out).

# 

    FontPath   "/usr/X11R6/lib/X11/fonts/local/"

    FontPath   "/usr/X11R6/lib/X11/fonts/misc/"

    FontPath   "/usr/X11R6/lib/X11/fonts/75dpi/:unscaled"

    FontPath   "/usr/X11R6/lib/X11/fonts/100dpi/:unscaled"

    FontPath   "/usr/X11R6/lib/X11/fonts/Speedo/"

    FontPath   "/usr/X11R6/lib/X11/fonts/Type1/"

#    FontPath   "/usr/X11R6/lib/X11/fonts/TrueType/"

#    FontPath   "/usr/X11R6/lib/X11/fonts/freefont/"

    FontPath   "/usr/X11R6/lib/X11/fonts/75dpi/"

    FontPath   "/usr/X11R6/lib/X11/fonts/100dpi/"

# The module search path.  The default path is shown here.

#    ModulePath "/usr/X11R6/lib/modules"

EndSection

# **********************************************************************

# Server flags section.

# **********************************************************************

Section "ServerFlags"

# Uncomment this to cause a core dump at the spot where a signal is 

# received.  This may leave the console in an unusable state, but may

# provide a better stack trace in the core dump to aid in debugging

#    Option "NoTrapSignals"

# Uncomment this to disable the <Crtl><Alt><Fn> VT switch sequence

# (where n is 1 through 12).  This allows clients to receive these key

# events.

#    Option "DontVTSwitch"

# Uncomment this to disable the <Crtl><Alt><BS> server abort sequence

# This allows clients to receive this key event.

#    Option "DontZap"

# Uncomment this to disable the <Crtl><Alt><KP_+>/<KP_-> mode switching

# sequences.  This allows clients to receive these key events.

#    Option "Dont Zoom"

# Uncomment this to disable tuning with the xvidtune client. With

# it the client can still run and fetch card and monitor attributes,

# but it will not be allowed to change them. If it tries it will

# receive a protocol error.

#    Option "DisableVidModeExtension"

# Uncomment this to enable the use of a non-local xvidtune client. 

#    Option "AllowNonLocalXvidtune"

# Uncomment this to disable dynamically modifying the input device

# (mouse and keyboard) settings. 

#    Option "DisableModInDev"

# Uncomment this to enable the use of a non-local client to

# change the keyboard or mouse settings (currently only xset).

#    Option "AllowNonLocalModInDev"

EndSection

# **********************************************************************

# Input devices

# **********************************************************************

# **********************************************************************

# Core keyboard's InputDevice section

# **********************************************************************

Section "InputDevice"

    Identifier	"Keyboard1"

    Driver	"Keyboard"

# For most OSs the protocol can be omitted (it defaults to "Standard").

# When using XQUEUE (only for SVR3 and SVR4, but not Solaris),

# uncomment the following line.

#    Option     "Protocol"      "Xqueue"

    Option "AutoRepeat" "500 30"

# Specify which keyboard LEDs can be user-controlled (eg, with xset(1))

#    Option	"Xleds"      "1 2 3"

#    Option "LeftAlt"     "Meta"

#    Option "RightAlt"    "ModeShift"

# To customise the XKB settings to suit your keyboard, modify the

# lines below (which are the defaults).  For example, for a non-U.S.

# keyboard, you will probably want to use:

#    Option "XkbModel"    "pc102"

# If you have a US Microsoft Natural keyboard, you can use:

#    Option "XkbModel"    "microsoft"

#

# Then to change the language, change the Layout setting.

# For example, a german layout can be obtained with:

#    Option "XkbLayout"   "de"

# or:

#    Option "XkbLayout"   "de"

#    Option "XkbVariant"  "nodeadkeys"

#

# If you'd like to switch the positions of your capslock and

# control keys, use:

#    Option "XkbOptions"  "ctrl:swapcaps"

# These are the default XKB settings for XFree86

#    Option "XkbRules"    "xfree86"

#    Option "XkbModel"    "pc101"

#    Option "XkbLayout"   "us"

#    Option "XkbVariant"  ""

#    Option "XkbOptions"  ""

#    Option "XkbDisable"

    Option "XkbRules"	"xfree86"

    Option "XkbModel"	"pc105"

    Option "XkbLayout"	"de"

EndSection

# **********************************************************************

# Core Pointer's InputDevice section

# **********************************************************************

Section "InputDevice"

# Identifier and driver

    Identifier	"Mouse1"

    Driver	"mouse"

    Option "Protocol"    "IMPS/2"

    Option "Device"      "/dev/input/mice"

    Option "ZAxisMapping" "4 5"

# Mouse-speed setting for PS/2 mouse.

#    Option "Resolution"	"256"

# When using XQUEUE, comment out the above two lines, and uncomment

# the following line.

#    Option "Protocol"	"Xqueue"

# Baudrate and SampleRate are only for some Logitech mice. In

# almost every case these lines should be omitted.

#    Option "BaudRate"	"9600"

#    Option "SampleRate"	"150"

# Emulate3Buttons is an option for 2-button Microsoft mice

# Emulate3Timeout is the timeout in milliseconds (default is 50ms)

#    Option "Emulate3Buttons"

#    Option "Emulate3Timeout"    "50"

# ChordMiddle is an option for some 3-button Logitech mice

#    Option "ChordMiddle"

EndSection

# **********************************************************************

# Other input device sections 

# this is optional and is required only if you

# are using extended input devices.  This is for example only.  Refer

# to the XF86Config man page for a description of the options.

# **********************************************************************

#

# Section "InputDevice" 

#    Identifier  "Mouse2"

#    Driver      "mouse"

#    Option      "Protocol"      "MouseMan"

#    Option      "Device"        "/dev/mouse2"

# EndSection

#

# Section "InputDevice"

#    Identifier "spaceball"

#    Driver     "magellan"

#    Option     "Device"        "/dev/cua0"

# EndSection

#

# Section "InputDevice"

#    Identifier "spaceball2"

#    Driver     "spaceorb"

#    Option     "Device"        "/dev/cua0"

# EndSection

#

# Section "InputDevice"

#    Identifier "touchscreen0"

#    Driver     "microtouch"

#    Option     "Device"        "/dev/ttyS0"

#    Option     "MinX"          "1412"

#    Option     "MaxX"          "15184"

#    Option     "MinY"          "15372"

#    Option     "MaxY"          "1230"

#    Option     "ScreenNumber"  "0"

#    Option     "ReportingMode" "Scaled"

#    Option     "ButtonNumber"  "1"

#    Option     "SendCoreEvents"

# EndSection

#

# Section "InputDevice"

#    Identifier "touchscreen1"

#    Driver     "elo2300"

#    Option     "Device"        "/dev/ttyS0"

#    Option     "MinX"          "231"

#    Option     "MaxX"          "3868"

#    Option     "MinY"          "3858"

#    Option     "MaxY"          "272"

#    Option     "ScreenNumber"  "0"

#    Option     "ReportingMode" "Scaled"

#    Option     "ButtonThreshold"       "17"

#    Option     "ButtonNumber"  "1"

#    Option     "SendCoreEvents"

# EndSection

# **********************************************************************

# Monitor section

# **********************************************************************

# Any number of monitor sections may be present

Section "Monitor"

    Identifier  "My Monitor"

# HorizSync is in kHz unless units are specified.

# HorizSync may be a comma separated list of discrete values, or a

# comma separated list of ranges of values.

# NOTE: THE VALUES HERE ARE EXAMPLES ONLY.  REFER TO YOUR MONITOR'S

# USER MANUAL FOR THE CORRECT NUMBERS.

    HorizSync   31.5 - 64.3

#    HorizSync	30-64         # multisync

#    HorizSync	31.5, 35.2    # multiple fixed sync frequencies

#    HorizSync	15-25, 30-50  # multiple ranges of sync frequencies

# VertRefresh is in Hz unless units are specified.

# VertRefresh may be a comma separated list of discrete values, or a

# comma separated list of ranges of values.

# NOTE: THE VALUES HERE ARE EXAMPLES ONLY.  REFER TO YOUR MONITOR'S

# USER MANUAL FOR THE CORRECT NUMBERS.

    VertRefresh 50-70

EndSection

# **********************************************************************

# Graphics device section

# **********************************************************************

# Any number of graphics device sections may be present

# Standard VGA Device:

Section "Device"

    Identifier	"Standard VGA"

    VendorName	"Unknown"

    BoardName	"Unknown"

# The chipset line is optional in most cases.  It can be used to override

# the driver's chipset detection, and should not normally be specified.

#    Chipset	"generic"

# The Driver line must be present.  When using run-time loadable driver

# modules, this line instructs the server to load the specified driver

# module.  Even when not using loadable driver modules, this line

# indicates which driver should interpret the information in this section.

    Driver     "vga"

# The BusID line is used to specify which of possibly multiple devices

# this section is intended for.  When this line isn't present, a device

# section can only match up with the primary video device.  For PCI

# devices a line like the following could be used.  This line should not

# normally be included unless there is more than one video device

# intalled.

#    BusID      "PCI:0:10:0"

#    VideoRam	256

#    Clocks	25.2 28.3

EndSection

# Device configured by xf86config:

Section "Device"

    Identifier  "** ATI Radeon (generic)               [radeon]"

    Driver      "radeon"

    VideoRam    131072

    # Insert Clocks lines here if appropriate

EndSection

# **********************************************************************

# Screen sections

# **********************************************************************

# Any number of screen sections may be present.  Each describes

# the configuration of a single screen.  A single specific screen section

# may be specified from the X server command line with the "-screen"

# option.

Section "Screen"

    #Identifier  "Screen 1"

    Identifier	"Screen 0"

    Device      "** ATI Radeon (generic)               [radeon]"

    Monitor     "My Monitor"

    #Monitor	"Monitor0"

    DefaultDepth 24

    Subsection "Display"

        Depth       8

        Modes       "1280x1024"

        ViewPort    0 0

    EndSubsection

    Subsection "Display"

        Depth       16

        Modes       "1280x1024"

        ViewPort    0 0

    EndSubsection

    Subsection "Display"

        Depth       24

        Modes       "1280x1024"

        ViewPort    0 0

    EndSubsection

EndSection

# **********************************************************************

# ServerLayout sections.

# **********************************************************************

# Any number of ServerLayout sections may be present.  Each describes

# the way multiple screens are organised.  A specific ServerLayout

# section may be specified from the X server command line with the

# "-layout" option.  In the absence of this, the first section is used.

# When now ServerLayout section is present, the first Screen section

# is used alone.

Section "ServerLayout"

# The Identifier line must be present

    Identifier  "Simple Layout"

# Each Screen line specifies a Screen section name, and optionally

# the relative position of other screens.  The four names after

# primary screen name are the screens to the top, bottom, left and right

# of the primary screen.  In this example, screen 2 is located to the

# right of screen 1.

    Screen "Screen 1"

# Each InputDevice line specifies an InputDevice section name and

# optionally some options to specify the way the device is to be

# used.  Those options include "CorePointer", "CoreKeyboard" and

# "SendCoreEvents".

    InputDevice "Mouse1" "CorePointer"

    InputDevice "Keyboard1" "CoreKeyboard"

EndSection

Section "DRI"

    Mode 0666

EndSection

So, weiter weiss ich jetzt im Moment nicht  :Sad: 

----------

## Little Nemo

MTRR hast Du im Kernel aktiviert? Dann kompiliere AGP support und AGP support für Deinen Chipsatz mal als Module. Du hast sowohl "ATI chipset support" als auch "Intel 440LX... chipset support" aktiviert. Beides kannst Du nicht haben. "lspci" verrät Dir, welchen Chipsatz Dein Board verwendet, wahrscheinlich ist es nicht "ATI chipset support", denn das ist AFAIK ein Chipsatz für ATI-On-Board-Devices. Außerdem solltest Du den Treiber für "Direct Rendering Manager" weglassen, diese Aufgabe übernimmt fglrx selbst.

Anschließend bootest Du neu und lädtst, am besten per Hand, um eventuelle Fehlermeldungen zu beobachten, die beiden AGP-Treiber. Dann lädtst Du fglrx (eventuell musst Du auch "emerge ati-drivers" wiederholen, keine Ahnung, denn ich habe eine nVidia-Karte). Wenn das glatt geht, bist Du fein raus, denn dann sollte -- an dieser Stelle dreimal bekreuzigen -- X korrekt starten. Ohne dass fglrx überhaupt geladen ist, kann GLX jedoch nicht funktionieren.

----------

## Tric

 *hambuergaer wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Xlib:  extension "GLX" missing on display ":0.0".
> 
> Xlib:  extension "GLX" missing on display ":0.0".
> ...

 

Ich habe das Problem, wen ich einen X-Server starte mit:

"Xnest -ac -query localhost :1 &"

Wenn ich jetzt

"DISPLAY=:1 /usr/games/bin/cube_client-bin"

starte, so kommt die Fehlermeldung:

"Unable to create OpenGL screen (Couldn't find matching GLX visual)"

Kann ich in einem Xnest Sever die GLX-Erweiterung gar nicht verwenden oder wie muss ich das korrekt machen? (Konfiguriert ist sie ja in der Xorg.conf bereits)

Tric ist offline   	Mit Zitat antworten

----------

